# Texas Mexican Ralroad



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Located almost entirely in southern Texas, this Mexican-owned railroad was formed in the nineteenth century. It became one of the first railroads to turn to diesel power. In 2000, Kansas City Southern bought it and it continues to be a major connecter between US and Mexican railroads.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

So many small railroads that hardly anyone ever heard of...


----------

